# Puppy having 2 rows of teeth on upper jaw!



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

I have a pomeranian puppy that was born in July 2009.
It is about 7 months old now.

Recently I realized that there are 2 rows of teeth on its upper jaw. There are about 4 teeth that are grown that way. I'm guessing 1 row would be the baby teeth and the other would be the "adult" teeth.

Will the puppy teeth eventually drop on its own? How do I know which row is the adult and which row is the puppy teeth?

Will it deform its teeth shape/structure/configuration in the future and thus affecting the way it looks or open/closes its mouth?

I have asked my vet over the phone, and its bout $170 for dentistry to plug out teeth etc. I'm worried the vet might plug out the wrong set and its also pretty expensive. 

What should I do?

THANKS!


----------



## rileysmommy (Jan 4, 2010)

I think your best bet would be to go ahead and let your vet extract those teeth because having two rows like that can't be healthy for you pup in the long run. 

Has your pup been fixed yet? If not, you can get the teeth extraction done at the same time as the spay/neuter. It will reduce the cost drastcially because your pup will be under anesthesia anyway. Two days ago, I had my Riley neutered and the vet recommended that we extract six of his baby teeth that hadn't fallen on their own so that we could make room for the adult teeth. to come in. Without the neuter, they quoted $180 but because I had him fixed at the same time and he was sedated for that anyway, it ended up being $200 total (neuter cost included). So all in all, I ended up paying just about $10/tooth.

Good luck to you and I hope you get it resolved.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

It's really common for toy breed puppies to retain puppy teeth like that. I've had two that retained their upper canines. One lost the teeth on her own and the other had to get his pulled. Typically vets will do this when you spay or neuter your pup so they only have to be under once. By 7 months and 4 teeth left, I'd probably be scheduling them to be pulled.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

so should i wait for another couple weeks to see if it drops, or should i go ahead with the vet?

Its already been neutered


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I would discuss it with your vet. Personally I'd probably wait until 8 months. If they're not out by then though they're probably not coming out. Mia lost hers at 7 months on her own.


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

My TFT has two retained baby teeth at 7 months and the breeder suggested waiting until about 10 months, as long as the bite wasn't affected, to see if they come out on their own as the sire had retained teeth one of which did come out on its own and the other had to be extracted.


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

oh, thanks a lot on the advice. i suppose i'll wait for 1-2 months then. i should be safe right?
there are 4 teeth in the upperjaw that has 2 rows, so im really scared bout that.

im hoping it can drop on its own, because it costs 180 bucks at the vet to do it.

also, can i give it bully sticks at the moment or its better to hold off? what chew toys do u guys recommend?


----------



## Enhasa (Feb 6, 2010)

any help anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Does your pup like to play tug? As long as you permit the pup to do the tuging and don't pull yourself, tug can be a great game and might (no promises) help the tooth situation. Raw meaty bones can be great chew toys as can Bully Sticks, rope toys, and kongs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I'd wait personally. As long as it's done before a year and not affecting the bite it should be okay. We had Beau's extracted at about 8-9 months mainly because we were worried about his bite being affected (he was a show dog).


----------

